# In search of a female doggie diaper that actually stays put.... any recs?



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

I apologize if this is in the wrong forum. i couldn't figure out if this went in the health forum or this one.

basically, our dog, Libby, is in heat. the XL disposable diapers are way too small for her. they are also (obviously) not the most sturdy things and are apparently great fun to tear apart. :-| . 

she is not spayed (we are considering breeding her when she's old enough) and we need a dependable option for keeping our house clean. 

I found one diaper option on amazon but my fiance wants to do more research on other reuseable diapers out there and suggested finding a forum like this one to ask for opinions and or recommendations. 

so here i am. thanks in advance.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

I used one similar to this one >link to product on Amazon< with my previous dog and it worked really well. The tail hole / adjustment is what made all the difference for us. Hope that helps ;-)


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've heard of people using baby diapers and cutting a hole for the tail, and apparently those stay on pretty well. What about adult diapers for humans?


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

they do some in pets at home that have a tail hole and a buckle at the side to adjust the fit with. you then buy liners to put inside.


----------



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

Sybille said:


> I used one similar to this one >link to product on Amazon< with my previous dog and it worked really well. The tail hole / adjustment is what made all the difference for us. Hope that helps ;-)



thanks! that is exactly the one i found on amazon. i'll have to tell my fiance it gets another thumbs up


----------



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

Nargle said:


> I've heard of people using baby diapers and cutting a hole for the tail, and apparently those stay on pretty well. What about adult diapers for humans?


she is unfortunately too big for baby diapers. my younger two wear the largest size baby diaper and she's too big for them. i totally hadn't thought about adult diapers, though! in desperation i cut a hole in my... *ahem* granny panties i save for my own womanly occasions.... :-X and cut a hold in the backside of that and stuck a pantiliner in there. it worked but the elastic on the underwear isn't snug enough to keep it on her for a long period of time.


----------



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

beverley said:


> they do some in pets at home that have a tail hole and a buckle at the side to adjust the fit with. you then buy liners to put inside.


 is "pets at home" a brand name? the buckle adjustment sounds like it would be really helpful! thanks for the input


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I figured I'd ask some questions here too since we're talking about female diapers. This is something I've honestly thought about is the tail part of the diaper something that helps it stay on or would they stay on fine even without a tail?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

My female Trixi became incontinent in her last months of life and I found that the only thing that worked was a cloth doggy diaper with velcro closures. They were made of denim. I used a human incontinence pad inside the diaper. Doggy disposables are too expensive. I tried human baby diapers with a hole cut for her tail, but pieces of the absorbent lining would come out - not to mention how easily they would slip off. The cloth diaper (like the one linked above) with an incontinence pad worked the best. Believe me, I tried all options.


----------



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

Keechak said:


> I figured I'd ask some questions here too since we're talking about female diapers. This is something I've honestly thought about is the tail part of the diaper something that helps it stay on or would they stay on fine even without a tail?


no, i'm fairly sure the hole for the tail is merely just a necessary feature. there are male wraps that merely wrap around the belly, covering the penis area. in regards to females with tails (i'm assuming you are referring to dogs with docked tails when you say "even without a tail") but in all the options we've tried so far the tail-hole doesn't aid in keeping the diaper on or factor in whether it falls/slides off or not. it's just there to put the dog's tail through while they wear the diaper. (as far as i know. i'm completely new to the whold doggie diaper scene...lol)


----------



## sarahandtheateam (Dec 1, 2011)

JuneBud said:


> My female Trixi became incontinent in her last months of life and I found that the only thing that worked was a cloth doggy diaper with velcro closures. They were made of denim. I used a human incontinence pad inside the diaper. Doggy disposables are too expensive. I tried human baby diapers with a hole cut for her tail, but pieces of the absorbent lining would come out - not to mention how easily they would slip off. The cloth diaper (like the one linked above) with an incontinence pad worked the best. Believe me, I tried all options.



would you mind sharing where you got such a diaper? my fiance and i were considering making the diaper ourselves (we're big DIY'ers) but couldn't come up with a pattern that looked like it would work. did you make the diaper yourself or purchase it somewhere? tia


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

I purchased the diapers first time at PetsMart, then found them online cheaper. They looked like the diapers at the Amazon link listed in a post above. I had about a half dozen of them because they had to be washed frequently and the cheaper the better. I think I paid just under $20 each, but I'm sure that depends on size. My dog was 30-35 pounds. As for a pattern, I'd suggest buying one that fits and then using that one as a pattern. It's a pretty simple pattern. You could probably make them for a dollar or two each.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

On my fit rottie, with a clear waist, I found that I had to really shop around to find a good diaper. In order to fit around her most diapers were too big, there was kind of too much fabric so when she bled it didn't come on the liner, but on the fabric itself. (I used female liners without wings, fit really well) She also have a thick tail, so for a couple of brands I had to go up a size to fit around the tail and then there was, once again, too much fabric to sit snug enough for the liner to soak up the blood. 
I too found that velcro was essential. I don't remember the brand right now, but in any case you need to look what works for your dog.


----------

